# Sino-Pak Friendship 2010 Joint Military Exercise



## Devil Soul

Pak Army commandos leave for China for weeklong drills
Updated at: 1340 PST, Thursday, July 01, 2010 ShareThis story

ISLAMABAD: A commando contingent of the Pak Armys special force Thursday left for China from the PAF Base in Chaklala to participate in the third joint military and training exercises between the two countries.

The exercises, starting today, have been designed to benefit from the professional skills based on the mutual experiences of the two nations for anti-terrorism efforts. 

According to a press release issued by Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR), the weeklong exercise will be conducted from July 1 to 7 at Qixtonxia, Yeuhuan, China. 

Troops of the Special Services Group of both countries will participate in the drills.

It is aimed at practising counter terrorism mechanics and drills in mountains, while developing interpersonal rapport between participants of both sides.

Senior military leadership from both the countries will also attend the exercises.
Pak Army commandos leave for China for weeklong drills

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sparklingway

No PR251/2010-ISPR Dated: July 1, 2010
Rawalpindi - July 1, 2010: 

A contingent of Pakistan Army departed for China today from PAF Base Chaklala to participate in third joint military training exercise,YOUYI- III (Friendship) being held in China.

A week long exercise will be conducted from 1st July to 7th July at Qixtonxia, Yeuhuan China. Troops of Special Services Group of both the countries will participate in joint exercise. The exercise has been designed to benefit from the professional skills employed by the two Special Forces Group at sub unit level.

The aim of the exercise is to practice counter terrorism mechanisms / drills in mountains and developing interpersonal rapport between participants of both sides.

Pakistan&#8217;s unprecedented success in counter terrorism operations has contributed to an environment in which Pakistan Army and PLA have sought to hold a joint exercise to benefit from each others&#8217; experiences. This exercise is third in the series, in which Special Forces from both sides along with Chinese Air Force and Aviation will participate.

Senior Military leadership from both sides will also attend the Exercise. The YOUYI-III exercise will be a true manifestation to a famous Chinese phrase &#8220;Pakistan China friendship is higher than the mountains and deeper than oceans&#8221;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

wangrong pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee need help for images buddy.


----------



## M8R

The aim of the exercise is to practice counter terrorism mechanisms / drills in mountains and developing interpersonal rapport between participants of both sides.
-


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Imran Khan

hahahahahhaha

i know wangrong you will do it thanks alooooooooooooot my brother. waiting for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ek_indian

Anyways, best of luck for these exercise.


----------



## wangrong

Imran Khan said:


> hahahahahhaha
> 
> i know wangrong you will do it thanks alooooooooooooot my brother. waiting for more.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## M8R

Excellent Pictures - Thank you Wangrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

*Pak, China joint military training exercise YOUYI- III (Friendship) kicked off*






A contingent of Pakistan Army reached China on Thursday from PAF Base Chaklala to participate in third joint military training exercise, YOUYI- III (Friendship) being held in China.

A week long exercise will be conducted from 1st July to 7th July at Qixtonxia, Yeuhuan China. Troops of Special Services Group of both the countries will participate in joint exercise, according to ISPR.

The exercise has been designed to benefit from the professional skills employed by the two Special Forces Group at sub unit level.

The aim of the exercise is to practice counter terrorism mechanisms / drills in mountains and developing interpersonal rapport between participants of both sides.

Pakistan&#8217;s unprecedented success in counter terrorism operations has contributed to an environment in which Pakistan Army and PLA have sought to hold a joint exercise to benefit from each others&#8217; experiences. This exercise is third in the series, in which Special Forces from both sides along with Chinese Air Force and Aviation will participate.
Senior Military leadership from both sides will also attend the Exercise. The YOUYI-III exercise will be a true manifestation to a famous Chinese phrase &#8220;Pakistan China friendship is higher than the mountains and deeper than oceans&#8221;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Pak-China joint war games begin*

CHAKLALA: A contingent of the Pakistan Army departed for China today from the PAF Base in Chaklala to participate in the third joint military training exercise between the two countries.

The week long exercise will be conducted from July 1 to 7 at Qixtonxia, Yeuhuan, China. Troops of the Special Services Group of both countries will participate.

The exercise was designed to benefit from the professional skills employed by the two Special forces Group at a sub-unit level. It is aimed at practising counter terrorism mechanics and drills in mountains, while developing interpersonal rapport between participants of both sides.

Senior military leadership from both the countries will also attend the exercise.

Pak-China joint war games begin &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## air marshal

*Pak, China joint military training exercise kicked off*

A contingent of Pakistan Army reached China on Thursday from PAF Base Chaklala to participate in third joint military training exercise, YOUYI- III (Friendship) being held in China.

A week long exercise will be conducted from 1st July to 7th July at Qixtonxia, Yeuhuan China. Troops of Special Services Group of both the countries will participate in joint exercise, according to ISPR.
The exercise has been designed to benefit from the professional skills employed by the two Special Forces Group at sub unit level.

The aim of the exercise is to practice counter terrorism mechanisms / drills in mountains and developing interpersonal rapport between participants of both sides.

Pakistan's unprecedented success in counter terrorism operations has contributed to an environment in which Pakistan Army and PLA have sought to hold a joint exercise to benefit from each others' experiences. This exercise is third in the series, in which Special Forces from both sides along with Chinese Air Force and Aviation will participate.

Senior Military leadership from both sides will also attend the Exercise. The YOUYI-III exercise will be a true manifestation to a famous Chinese phrase "Pakistan China friendship is higher than the mountains and deeper than oceans".

Pak, China joint military training exercise kicked off | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online


----------



## wangrong

---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## wangrong

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Arsalan

some glimpses from the past
December 2009, Pak-China Military Exercise


----------



## Arsalan

> Beijing/Islamabad July 1: Chinese and Pakistani troops today began a two-week long anti-terrorism exercises in China&#8217;s Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, ahead of a key visit by President Asif Ali Zardari next week.
> The week-long drill, code-named &#8220;Friendship-2010,&#8221; would be the third of its kind between the two close allies.
> Each side has sent special troops to take part in the province which has a large concentration of Muslim population.
> More than 1,000 officers and men of a troop unit under the Lanzhou Military Area Command (MAC) of the Chinese People&#8217;s Liberation Army (PLA) converged at the place of exercises, reports here said.
> A commando contingent of the Pakistan Army special force is participating in exercises between the two countries.
> China&#8217;s Ministry of National Defence has said the drill is aimed at deepening the relationship between the two armies, promoting pragmatic exchanges and enhancing their capabilities in fighting terrorism and safeguarding regional peace and stability.
> The exercises have been designed to benefit from the professional skills based on the mutual experiences of the two nations for anti-terrorism efforts.
> China has been pressing Islamabad to crack down on Uygur Muslim separatists in its Xinjiang region bordering Pakistan.
> The Pakistani military said its &#8220;unprecedented success in counter-terrorism operations has contributed to an environment in which the Pakistan Army and the People&#8217;s Liberation Army (of China) have sought to hold a joint exercise to benefit from each others&#8217; experiences.&#8221;
> &#8220;The aim of the exercise is to practice counter-terrorism mechanisms (and) drills in mountains and developing inter-personal rapport between participants of both sides,&#8221; the Pakistani military said in a statement in Islamabad.
> The exercise has also been designed to benefit from the professional skills of special forces at the &#8220;sub unit level.&#8221;
> Besides the special forces from both countries, the Chinese Air Force will participate in the manoeuvres.
> Senior military leadership from both the countries will also attend the exercises, which comes ahead of the visit of President Zardari from July 6 to 11. It is not known yet whether he would be attending the military exercises.
> China and Pakistan held their first-ever joint anti-terrorism exercise, &#8220;Friendship-2004,&#8221; in Xinjiang&#8217;s Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County bordering Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Pakistan. About 200 border soldiers from both sides participated.
> The second joint anti-terror military drill,&#8221;Friendship-2006,&#8221; was carried out in the hills of northern Pakistan&#8217;s Abbottabad. More than 400 soldiers from both armies took part.
> President Zardari, who will hold talks with President Hu Jintao and Premier Wen Jiabao, aims to deepen its bilateral ties with its &#8220;all-weather friend&#8221;
> China has defended its plan to deepen nuclear cooperation with Pakistan as &#8220;peaceful&#8221; after the US sought clarification from Beijing about its plan to build two atomic reactors for Islamabad



it is an anti-terrorism drill so there might not be any big gus roaring but still, it is always a great pleasure to watch the two brotherly countries working together!!

Regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

> Beijing&#8212;Pakistani and Chinese armies will hold a joint anti-terrorism military training here in China this summer, the Information Office of the Ministry of National Defence has said.The training, code-named &#8220;Friendship-2010,&#8221; will be the third one of this kind between the two countries, the Xinhua news agency quoted the Defence office giving no details about the training.The office said the two armies&#8217; expert teams held the first round of discussions about the training from March 1 to 3.
> 
> They agreed that the training, not targeting at the third party, was aimed at &#8220;deepening the friendly and cooperative relationship between the two armies&#8221; while &#8220;enhancing their capabilities in coping with terrorism and safeguarding regional peace and stability.&#8221;
> 
> China and Pakistan held their first-ever joint anti-terrorism exercise code-named &#8220;Friendship-2004&#8221; in Xinjiang&#8217;s Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County bordering Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Pakistan. About 200 border troops from both sides participated in the drill.
> 
> The second joint anti-terror military training was code-named &#8220;Friendship-2006.&#8221; It was carried out in the hilly area of northern Pakistan&#8217;s Abbottabad.
> 
> More than 400 troops from both armies took part in the exercise.&#8212;AP



Regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

here you go, enjoy the CCTV report about the FriendShip 2010, Pak-China Joint anti-terror drill, July, 2010.

Studio interview: China-Pakistan joint military exercise CCTV News - CNTV English

i hope you liked this one.

best Regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

nice pictures, thanks for sharing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thd

I can't post URLS bcs:
"You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you have made 15 posts or more."

Please replace ^ with . to see pictures:

bbs^tiexue^net/post_4339238_1^html
club^mil^news^sina^com^cn/viewthread^php?tid=231305


----------



## WAQAS119

wangrong said:


>



Wao!!!! (MashaAllah) Just look at them!!! These guys must be dangerous killing machines!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot




----------



## fatman17

arsalanaslam123 said:


> some glimpses from the past
> December 2009, Pak-China Military Exercise



yes the chinese paid a visit to parachinar so this is a return visit to exchange ideas - very good indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Pak Army contingent arrives for joint military training exercise with China*

BEIJING, July 2 (APP): A contingent of Pakistan Army has reached China to participate in third joint military training exercise, YOUYI III (Friendship).A week long exercise will continue till the 7th of July at Qixtonxia, Yeuhuan China. 

Troops of Special Services Group of both the countries will participate in joint exercise. The exercise has been designed to benefit from the professional skills employed by the two Special Forces Group at sub unit level. The aim of the exercise is to practice counter terrorism mechanisms along with drills in mountains and developing interpersonal rapport between participants of both sides.

Pakistans unprecedented success in counter-terrorism operations has contributed to an environment in which Pakistan Army and PLA have sought to hold a joint exercise to benefit from each others experiences, said a press release here.

This exercise is third in the series, in which Special Forces from both sides along with Chinese Air Force and Aviation are participating.
Senior Military leadership from both sides will also attend the exercise. The YOUYI-III exercise will be a true manifestation to a famous Chinese phrase Pakistan China friendship is higher than the mountains and deeper than oceans.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Heres a video for this:


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Justin Joseph

China gonna greatly benefited from this, as Pakistani commandos exercises with many elite forces of the World. But, china's experience is limited to home exercises only.


----------



## blain2

wangrong said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------



The SSG officer in the second last picture is US Army Airborne qualified. Quite a few have been going over for Air Assault, Airborne and Pathfinder courses over the past years.

Also the videos posted by Air Marshal (thanks for posting in any case) are of the joint exercise a few years ago which have been retitled by our media. These are not new.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Justin Joseph said:


> China gonna greatly benefited from this, as Pakistani commandos exercises with many elite forces of the World. But, china's experience is limited to home exercises only.



The Chinese tend to exercise with quite a few APAC countries as well.


----------



## air marshal

*Commander Brigadier Li Fuhua PLA warmly welcomed Pakistan Special Forces Contingent at Qintongxia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## wangrong

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Kompromat

nice photos Wangrong


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## TOPGUN

Awsome pic's ... practice makes perfect  GOD bless both nations & our friendship.


----------



## CaptainKidd

A contingent of the Pakistani Army's special forces has arrived in Qingtongxia in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region.

They'll take part in a seven-day joint anti-terrorism drill, which coincides with the visit of their country's President. Asif Ali Zardari will arrive in China next Tuesday.

The military drill called Youyi, or Friendship 2010, is the third of its kind for China and Pakistan.

Each side has sent a special unit of more than 100 members.

A Pakistani military statement says the purpose of the week-long exercise is to practice counter-terrorism mechanisms drills in mountains and develop inter-personal rapport between the two sides.

A highlight will be the participation of the Chinese air force.

The Chinese director of the drill, Li Fuhua, says the two sides can learn from each other.

Li Fuhua, director of Friendship-2010 Joint Drill,said, "The Pakistani army has been always on the frontline, and they've gained extraordinary experiences. Meanwhile, we can show our information system, which is built for special investigation."

China and Pakistan held their first joint anti-terrorism exercise in Xinjiang in 2004. The second was in 2006 in northern Pakistan's Abbottabad


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Areesh

wangrong said:


> ---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------



Food looks good. Yummy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Joint training exercise has far-reaching importance in Sino-Pak friendship: Commander Wang*

BEIJING, July 3 (APP): Commander of Chinas Lanzhou Military Area Command Wang Guosheng has said that the joint military exercise between Pakistan and China is of profound and far-reaching importance in consolidating the friendship between the two countries and armies, upgrading their capabilities in fighting terrorism together and safeguarding regional peace and stability.

Commander Wang Guosheng made these remarks at the opening ceremony of the China and Pakistan joint anti-terrorism drill that started in Qingtongxia in northwest Chinas Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region on Saturday, state media reported.

The drill, code-named Friendship-2010, is the third of its kind between the two countries. More than 200 people, including soldier participants and military spectators, attended the opening ceremony of the drill.

Commander Wang said the drill would also help promoting military understanding and mutual trust, enhancing military exchanges and cooperation between the two sides.

Lieutenant General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chief of the General Staff of the Pakistan Army, speaking on the occasion said Pakistan and China had all-weather friendship, which could transcend borders and have enjoyed popular support.

He said the drill showed the two countries determination to combat the three forcesreferring to extremism, separatism and terrorism.
China and Pakistan held their first-ever joint anti-terrorism exercise, Friendship-2004, in Xinjiangs Taxkorgan Tajik Autonomous County bordering Tajikistan, Afghanistan and Pakistan. About 200 border soldiers from both sides participated.

The second joint anti-terror military drill, Friendship-2006, was carried out in the hills of northern Pakistans Abbottabad. More than 400 soldiers from the both armies took part.


----------



## TaimiKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TaimiKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Super Falcon

razgriz19 said:


> *Pak, China joint military training exercise YOUYI- III (Friendship) kicked off*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contingent of Pakistan Army reached China on Thursday from PAF Base Chaklala to participate in third joint military training exercise, YOUYI- III (Friendship) being held in China.
> 
> A week long exercise will be conducted from 1st July to 7th July at Qixtonxia, Yeuhuan China. Troops of Special Services Group of both the countries will participate in joint exercise, according to ISPR.
> 
> The exercise has been designed to benefit from the professional skills employed by the two Special Forces Group at sub unit level.
> 
> The aim of the exercise is to practice counter terrorism mechanisms / drills in mountains and developing interpersonal rapport between participants of both sides.
> 
> Pakistans unprecedented success in counter terrorism operations has contributed to an environment in which Pakistan Army and PLA have sought to hold a joint exercise to benefit from each others experiences. This exercise is third in the series, in which Special Forces from both sides along with Chinese Air Force and Aviation will participate.
> Senior Military leadership from both sides will also attend the Exercise. The YOUYI-III exercise will be a true manifestation to a famous Chinese phrase Pakistan China friendship is higher than the mountains and deeper than oceans.





well this guy goes only for talking nothing more than this he is wasting the money of people of pakistan i think he is going to broke the target of mushy and zardari's visits target very sooon no place in the world he had not gone with the money of pakistan no probleums i have with his visits but he just goes and talks than he returns he can do it on phone why waste the money and when he visits he dont bring any deal for pakistan with himself


----------



## Super Falcon

well im shocked SSG carries old AK 47 man why not new weapons like G 36 etc


----------



## sur

-
-
-
*Third Pak-China Joint Exercise begins * 
QIXTONXIA, July 3 (APP): YOUYI-III (Friendship) Third Joint Exercise between Special Forces of Pak-China was opened by Chief of General Staff Pakistan Army, General Khalid Shameem Wynne in an impressive ceremony held here on Saturday. The 11 days Pak-China Counter Terrorism Training Exercise will be conducted in three phases between the mix combat teams of Special Forces from both sides, said a press release.Lanzhou Land Military Commander PLA, Lieutenant General Wang Guosheng speaking on the occasion said that the Joint Exercise will be another feather in security cooperation field between the two countries.



He appreciated the professionalism and success of Special Forces of Pakistan in the recent operations in fight against terrorism. 
He lauded the commitment and determination of Pakistan Armed Forces to eliminate the terrorism in all forms. 
He further added that both sides will learn from each other&#8217;s rich experiences, which will be helpful in any future counter terrorism operation.
Lieutenant General Khalid Shameem Wynne said, the present exercise is a testimony from both sides to defeat extremism and terrorism from our region.
Pakistan, he said greatly values our time tested ties with PLA and people of China, which is a vital ingredient for regional security. He appreciated the high professional standard of PLA termed it as best Army in the world. 
Earlier the national anthems of both the countries were played and flags hoisted. Display of weapons from both sides was appreciated by all the participants. Senior Military Commander Brigadier Li Fu Hua briefed the visitors about the Joint Exercise at Field Command Post. The ceremony was concluded with the slogan of &#8220;Long Live Pakistan China Friendship&#8221;.
-
-
-
*Pak, China militaries to hold joint anti-terror drill*
A contingent of Pakistan Army's special forces on Thursday left for China to participate in a joint anti-terrorism drill coinciding with President Asif Ali Zardari's July 6-11 visit to that country.

The bilateral military training exercise, codenamed Youyi or Friendship III, is the third drill of its kind.

The week-long exercise coinciding with Zardari's visit will be held in Qingtongxia in northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region.

Troops of the Special Services Group of both countries will participate in the exercise, the Pakistani military said in a statement.

"The aim of the exercise is to practice counter-terrorism mechanisms (and) drills in mountains and developing inter-personal rapport between participants of both sides," the statement said.

The Pakistani military said its "unprecedented success in counter-terrorism operations has contributed to an environment in which the Pakistan Army and the People's Liberation Army (of China) have sought to hold a joint exercise to benefit from each others' experiences."

The exercise has also been designed to benefit from the professional skills of special forces at the "sub unit level."

Besides the special forces from both countries, the Chinese Air Force will participate in the manoeuvres.

The senior military leadership from both sides will attend the exercise.

China's Ministry of National Defence has said the drill is aimed at deepening the relationship between the two armies, promoting pragmatic exchanges and enhancing their capabilities in fighting terrorism and safeguarding regional peace and stability.

China has been pressing Islamabad to crack down on Uygur Muslim separatists in its Xinjiang region bordering Pakistan.

President Zardari is visiting China for talks with President Hu Jintao and Premier Wen Jiabao.

China has defended its nuclear cooperation with Pakistan as peaceful after the US sought clarification from Beijing on the sale of two reactors to Islamabad.

China and Pakistan held their first joint anti-terrorism exercise in Xinjiang in 2004 while the second drill was conducted in the hills of Pakistan's Abbottabad area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

No PR254/2010-ISPR 
Qixtonxia - July 3, 2010: 

YOUYI-III (Friendship) third Joint Exercise between Special Forces of Pak-China was opened by Chief of General Staff Pakistan Army, Lieutenant General Khalid Shameem Wynne in an impressive ceremony held here today. The 11 days Pak-China Counter Terrorism Training Exercise will be conducted in three phases between the mix combat teams of Special Forces from both sides.

Lanzhou Land Military Commander PLA, Lieutenant General Wang Guosheng said that the Joint Exercise will be an other feather in security cooperation field. He appreciated the professionalism and success of Special Forces of Pakistan in the recent operations in fight against terrorism. He landed the commitment and determination of Pakistan Armed Forces to eliminate the terrorism in all forms. He further added that both sides will learn from each others rich experiences, which will be helpful in any future counter terrorism operation.

Lieutenant General Khalid Shameem Wynne said, the present exercise is a testimony from both sides to defeat extremism and terrorism from our region. He added that we (Pakistanis) greatly value our time tested ties with PLA and people of China, which is vital ingredient for regional security. He appreciated the high professional standards of PLA as best Army in the world. 

Earlier the national anthems of both countries were played and flags were hoisted. Display of weapons from both sides was appreciated by all the participants. Senior Military Commander Brigadier Li Fu Hua briefed the visitors about the Joint Exercise at Field Command Post. The ceremony was concluded on a slogan *Long Live Pakistan China Friendship.*

:: ISPR :: Inter Services Public Relations - PAKISTAN


----------



## air marshal

*Opening ceremony of Pak China YOUYI-III (Friendship) third Joint Exercise between Special Forces on Saturday.*






*Lieutenant General Khalid Shameem Wynne, Chief of General Staff Pakistan Army witnessing Pak China YOUYI-III (Friendship) third Joint Exercise between Special Forces being held in China on Saturday.*


----------



## rohailmalhi

Super Falcon said:


> well im shocked SSG carries old AK 47 man why not new weapons like G 36 etc



It is a proven weapon in the *WOT* in swat tht is Y.

Long Live  Friendship.


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

*China, Pakistan kicks off anti-terror drill (Pictures)
*

China and Pakistan kicked off a joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region on Saturday.

The drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is the third of its kind between the two countries. More than 200 people, including soldier participants and military spectators, attended the opening ceremony of the drill.

From Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## WAQAS119

really really beautiful pics!!!!!...... 
Admins can use these pics to make new banner for PDF.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SurvivoR

Wow wow wow wow Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... Awesome pix you guys... and buddy Wangrong... You da Man. Keep on rocking boys... The tremors can be felt beyond our 2 countries borders  
 
Long Live Sino-Pak Youyi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasnain2009

WAQAS119 said:


> Wao!!!! (MashaAllah) Just look at them!!! These guys must be dangerous killing machines!!!








YEah i was thinking same!

Tall, Tough and smart also

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HASANITALIA

Super Falcon said:


> well im shocked SSG carries old AK 47 man why not new weapons like G 36 etc



o bai ji old is gold


----------



## Devil Soul

Cool pics man keep them coming


----------



## khurasaan1

LONG LIVE PAK_CHINA FRIENSHIP.......................EXCELLENT Pics


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*China Pakistan Anti-Terror Drill Pictures *






---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Lankan Ranger

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

*China, Pakistan kicks off joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia, Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region (2) - People's Daily Online*






*A Chinese soldier introduces his gun to his Pakistani counterpart during an anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, July 3, 2010. China and Pakistan kicked off the joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia Saturday. The drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is the third of its kind between the two countries. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*





*Chinese and Pakistani soldiers pose for a photo as they show their equipments during an anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, July 3, 2010. China and Pakistan kicked off the joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia Saturday. The drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is the third of its kind between the two countries. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*





*A Pakistani soldier does preparing work for shooting during an anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, July 3, 2010. China and Pakistan kicked off the joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia Saturday. The drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is the third of its kind between the two countries. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*





*Chinese soldiers try guns used by their Pakistani counterparts during an anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, July 3, 2010. China and Pakistan kicked off the joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia Saturday. The drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is the third of its kind between the two countries. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## lhuang

IS THAT A MOFKON CROSSBOW?


----------



## RescueRanger

AMazing Pictures... One question if someone can help::

Why is SSG A still using the LBVs made by FIRA Defence:






These were being replaced no?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thanks srilankan.. post more pics plz.


----------



## kursed

Can anyone be kind enough to identify the Chinese guns (their caliber, accuracy data et al) in the background? [in the second to last picture above]


----------



## pakfighter

nice pics srilankan. 

regards


----------



## mjnaushad

Modified AKs. Love them....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> AMazing Pictures... One question if someone can help::
> 
> Why is SSG A still using the LBVs made by FIRA Defence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *These were being replaced *no?



Brother SSG doesnt just operate these guns rather a series of other weapons frm various countries... n why would they replace a perfectly capable black widow upgraded ak? n to wat? coz they operate almost everythin thts why they r called ELITE


----------



## anathema

Very nice ....looks great...chinese forces looks crisp and battle ready !


----------



## WelcomeBack




----------



## mjnaushad

Looks like SSG is intrested in Chinese guns....QBZ and sniper...Or they are just having fun


----------



## TaimiKhan

kursed said:


> Can anyone be kind enough to identify the Chinese guns (their caliber, accuracy data et al) in the background? [in the second to last picture above]



Go through this, would help you a lot. 

Infantry equipment of the People's Liberation Army of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Areesh

Cool pics... Please keep posting such pics.

Thanks.


----------



## silkroad




----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

CCTV interview: China-Pakistan joint military drill CCTV News - CNTV English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

Studio interview on China-Pakistan joint military drill CCTV News - CNTV English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed

TaimiKhan said:


> Go through this, would help you a lot.
> 
> Infantry equipment of the People's Liberation Army of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thank you Taimur.


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mjnaushad

Ahchai Eliminator said:


> CCTV interview: China-Pakistan joint military drill CCTV News - CNTV English


The SSG soldier and the officer he talked with was a Pashto speaker.


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## graphican

This is a milestone in Pak-China relationship. God Bless you two.


----------



## you are fired

no doubt Chinese are looking good in picture


----------



## alikhan03889

ssg soldiers are looking awesome,


----------



## WAQAS119

Some body please take his picture from front!!!!!!!!!!
Had this been from front, it would have been one super sexy pic!!!!!! Bad luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

the ssg weapons are mainly type-81 attached with trijicon sights, cool, the tpye 81 is every bit as rugged and reliable as the type 56 but much more accurate, in terms of accuracy it is comparable with the m-16 but with much more punch due to the 7.56 round, i am surprised pak regulars dont use it instead of the old type 56.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hi,
Guys(SINO-INDUS)... dont give a crap abt the indian trolls here like the welcomeback loser.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owcc

This will be good for the improved relationship between both Pakistan and China


----------



## GUNNER

WAQAS119 said:


> Some body please take his picture from front!!!!!!!!!!
> Had this been from front, it would have been one super sexy pic!!!!!! Bad luck



It's an awesome pic man..

Wonder how they are communicating !


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Nice gears, professional soldiers, good-looking people, excellent pictures, great friendship and atmosphere. 

Food looks yummy, which makes me hungry; me going to cook myself some beef stakes in red wines for lunch.


----------



## S_O_C_O_M

*Watch this video: Pakistani and Chinese Soldiers exchange guns.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Brother SSG doesnt just operate these guns rather a series of other weapons frm various countries... n why would they replace a perfectly capable black widow upgraded ak? n to wat? coz they operate almost everythin thts why they r called ELITE



Bro i am referring to their LBV: Load Bearing Vests. 


The LBVs made by FIRA Rawalpindi were to be replaced because the GAS MASK bag was at the rear and made equipping the OP Pack/Radio or tactical movement cumbersom... They were to be replaced with superior vests manufactures by LYRA Defence in Karachi.

Thats why i asked. I guess it's still in the pipeline. 

Regards,

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------




S_O_C_O_M said:


> *Watch this video: Pakistani and Chinese Soldiers exchange guns.*
> 
> YouTube - Pak-China YOUYI-III (Friendship) Joint Military Drill gets underway between Special Forces



 Amazing.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I apologize brother rescue ranger.... i misunderstood...

Yes i guess they doing something about it...


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

GUNNER said:


> It's an awesome pic man..
> 
> Wonder how they are communicating !



In English I think, they all had some crash course beforehand, not to mention the 1980s-born generation all had decent education. I won't be too surprised if both servicemen pick up a few native tongues from each other.

&#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1740; &#1585;&#1729;&#1608; to Pakistan and China!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## QADRI

i think Pak Military especially SSG must or its better to say should consider some new rifle like these Chiness Rifle, bcz Ak-52 or 101 is too heavy for the cammandos, so its better for them to shift to some lighter ones. Moreover it takes time to reload Aks, which is not good for SSG...Mp5 is good but has short range. I hope military will do something in this field too.


----------



## Areesh

S_O_C_O_M said:


> *Watch this video: Pakistani and Chinese Soldiers exchange guns.*
> 
> YouTube - Pak-China YOUYI-III (Friendship) Joint Military Drill gets underway between Special Forces



Cool.


----------



## S_O_C_O_M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> In English I think, they all had some crash course beforehand, not to mention the 1980s-born generation all had decent education. I won't be too surprised if both servicemen pick up a few native tongues from each other.
> 
> * &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1740; &#1585;&#1729;&#1608; to Pakistan and China*!



 ur urdu is rusty bro lol

The correct word is Pak-Chin dosti Zindabad(Longlive Chin-Pak friendship)

U said jeeti raho... thts a good wish people give to young girls (Longlive u(female)..
Right now my uncle(brigadier) is in China for some military course,my Father has a chinese friend(Major in PLA) who was posted under my fathers UN Observer team in Ivory coast.
Anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lovetheworld

my first post! hello everybody!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GUNNER

lovetheworld said:


> my first post! hello everybody!



You need to post this in the *Members Introduction*.


----------



## Ibr0kEmYrAz0r

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> ur urdu is rusty bro lol
> 
> The correct word is Pak-Chin dosti Zindabad(Longlive Chin-Pak friendship)
> 
> U said jeeti raho... thts a good wish people give to young girls (Longlive u(female)..
> Right now my uncle(brigadier) is in China for some military course,my Father has a chinese friend(Major in PLA) who was posted under my fathers UN Observer team in Ivory coast.
> Anyways



Haha, thanks for the correction! Okay, I think I might use that on some other occasions...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## QADRI




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ibr0kEmYrAz0r said:


> Haha, thanks for the correction! Okay, I think I might use that on some other occasions...



Wilco n my pleasure


----------



## RescueRanger

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I apologize brother rescue ranger.... i misunderstood...
> 
> Yes i guess they doing something about it...



No Need to apologies brother.


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

*China, Pakistan stage joint anti-terror drill*

*Soldiers, from China and Pakistan, take part in the opening ceremony of a joint anti-terror drill in Qingtongxia, Ningxia province, July 3, 2010. The drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is the third of its kind between the two countries.*






*Soldiers from both countries showcase their military equipments during an anti-terrorism drill. The exercise coincides with the one-year anniversary of the deadly riot on July 5 in Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous region, which left 197 people dead and more than 1,600 injured. The Xinjiang Uygur region borders Pakistan.*





*Soldiers from China and Pakistan check military equipments during an anti-terrorism drill.*





*A Chinese soldier introduces his weapon to his Pakistani counterpart during an anti-terrorism drill.*





*Chinese and Pakistani soldiers pose for a photo as they show their equipments during an anti-terrorism drill.*





*Pakistani soldiers demonstrate their fighting skills*





*Pakistan military officials observe the equipments during an anti-terrorism drill. *





*Soldiers from China's Lanzhou Military Area Command take part in the joint anti-terrorism drill.*





*Soldiers from China and Pakistan exchange fighting skills.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SurvivoR

I love the pix of how both Pakistani and Chinese soldiers are lifting the box and the tree log. 

Sino-Pak... Together... Forever!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

*China-Pakistan joint anti-terrorism drill under way (5) - People's Daily Online* July 05, 2010





*Pakistani soldiers get ready for a demonstration during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*






*Pakistani soldiers demonstrate escort skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 3, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang 
Jianmin)*






*Chinese soldiers participate in a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*






*Chinese soldiers demonstrate shooting skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 3, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*






*Chinese soldiers demonstrate shooting skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

*Chinese soldiers demonstrate military skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*






*Pakistani soldiers demonstrate Judo skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*






*Chinese soldiers demonstrate fighting skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*






*Chinese soldiers demonstrate shooting skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*






*Pakistani soldiers demonstrate Judo skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## SurvivoR

ermm one correction for the Xinhua/Wang Jianmin folks in the caption... Whenever they show Pakistani soldiers demonstrating martial arts, well its not Judo but Taekwondo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahchai Eliminator

*Joint drill targets terrorists - People's Daily Online* July 05, 2010 





*Chinese and Pakistani soldiers take part in exercises on Sunday as part of a joint anti-terrorism drill that started over the weekend in Qingtongxia of the Ningxia Hui autonomous region. Du Yang / China News Service *

*When Pakistani Special Forces member Zafar Niazi took part in an anti-terror drill jointly conducted by China and his country during the weekend, he thought it was going to be easy.*

*The major had been involved in anti-terrorism activities for more than two years before the latest exercise.
*
But he never imagined he would see so many crack shots this time in Northwest China, a remote area that has not experienced battle in decades.

*"I have never seen such excellent and efficient shooting. It was second to none in the world," said the 36-year-old commander of the 113-strong Pakistani group sent for the "Friendship-2010" drill.*

China and Pakistan started the drill on Saturday at a training base of the Lanzhou Military Command, which guards the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

*The weeklong exercise coincides with the one-year anniversary of the July 5 riots in Xinjiang, which left at least 197 people dead and more than 1,700 injured.*

*An increasing number of members of the East Turkistan Islamic Movement (ETIM), which led the riots and is labeled a terrorist group by the UN Security Council, are reportedly fleeing to Pakistan and settling down there for future plots.*

*According to latest reports, the ETIM has been in close collaboration with the Taliban and Osama Bin Laden. An ETIM leader is also reportedly hiding in Pakistan and there are reports of a "Chinese battalion" made up of about 320 ETIM members in the Taliban forces.*

"It is not hard for them (ETIM members) to hide in Pakistan. They have similar religious beliefs, appearances and languages as the locals," the Beijing-based World News newspaper reported on July 1.

"Owning to the prevailing environments in our region, there is a need to enhance our cooperation," Lieutenant General Khalid Shameem Wynne, chief of the general staff of the Pakistani army, told soldiers at the opening ceremony of the drill.

*The joint exercise is crucial for upgrading troops' capabilities in fighting terrorism together and safeguarding regional peace and security, Lt Gen Wang Guosheng, commander of Lanzhou Military Command, said at the opening ceremony.*

*"Our task this time is to conduct anti-terror joint drills in the mountainous border area," Senior Colonel Li Fuhua, director-general of the guiding committee of the Chinese side for the joint drill, said on the sidelines of the exercise.*

This is not the first time for the two neighboring countries to hold such drills.
*
The first one, "Friendship-2004," was held in a county in Xinjiang that borders Afghanistan and Pakistan. A subsequent "Friendship-2006" drill was held in the hills of northern Pakistan.*

*The Lanzhou Military Command has sent its top Special Force troops for the latest drill. The main part of the group, code-named "sky wolf", is famous for carrying out high-risk missions. Their Pakistani counterparts are also elites picked from the battlefield.*

The troops will jointly complete highly intense tasks this week, covering areas from bomb threats to VIP security.

*"The Pakistani troops are extremely experienced. Most of them have battlefield experience of more than seven years," said a Chinese officer on the training site who declined to be named for security reasons.*

*The Pakistani troops' knowledge of regional terrorist groups is also important for China, he said.*

The Chinese and Pakistani armed forces have conducted frequent exchanges since May. Chinese Defense Minister Liang Guanglie visited Pakistan in late May, while Pakistani Chief of Army Staff Ashfaq Parvez Kayani visited Beijing in early June.

*The latest drill started three days before Pakistani President Asif Ali Zardari's China visit.*

*"Of course the joint drill helps deter terrorists," said Li Wei, a Beijing-based anti-terrorism researcher.

"But it is only a start. The two countries have a very long way to go in eliminating the terrorist forces."*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Slides

Some of our guys look really old. Experience counts, but I'm sure so many years in the SSG takes its toll on the body.


----------



## SEAL

New Video


Agenda of joint anti-terrorism drill CCTV News - CNTV English


----------



## sparklingway

Is it just me or do the Chinese commanders don't like to be in the spotlight like ours?


----------



## silkroad

We can learn a lot of valuable experience in fighting terrorism.
Thank you pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAQAS119

Ahchai Eliminator said:


> *Chinese soldiers demonstrate shooting skills during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill in Qingtongxia of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 4, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*



Beautiful Picture..........


----------



## TaimiKhan

sparklingway said:


> Is it just me or do the Chinese commanders don't like to be in the spotlight like ours?



spotlight in what sense ???


----------



## Areesh

wangrong said:


>



This one is my favorite. As they are playing my favorite sport.


----------



## sparklingway

TaimiKhan said:


> spotlight in what sense ???



Camera-time. I meant that they're commanders seem to be camera shy, that's all.


----------



## TaimiKhan

sparklingway said:


> Camera-time. I meant that they're commanders seem to be camera shy, that's all.



Well i go on Chinese forums a lot and it is full of videos showing thier military commanders, from junior rank to senior rank giving interviews and other stuff going on in those documentaries, which i believe clearly tells they are not camera shy, but in this case, it may seem that as these pictures are from Chinese sources, thus they are emphasizing more on the Pakistani contingent commanders, rather then their owns. 

Do go on Chinese defence forums, you will see a lot of stuff about their military, on-going exercises and interviews from their commanders, they give a lot of coverage to their military and men in uniform. 

It seems this shyness is being shown only here by their media as they are concentrating on the visitors/guests. 

By the way that is what i had first thought initially that their own videos and pictures are full of their officers, then why not here.


----------



## sparklingway

TaimiKhan said:


> Well i go on Chinese forums a lot and it is full of videos showing thier military commanders, from junior rank to senior rank giving interviews and other stuff going on in those documentaries, which i believe clearly tells they are not camera shy, but in this case, it may seem that as these pictures are from Chinese sources, thus they are emphasizing more on the Pakistani contingent commanders, rather then their owns.
> 
> Do go on Chinese defence forums, you will see a lot of stuff about their military, on-going exercises and interviews from their commanders, they give a lot of coverage to their military and men in uniform.
> 
> It seems this shyness is being shown only here by their media as they are concentrating on the visitors/guests.
> 
> By the way that is what i had first thought initially that their own videos and pictures are full of their officers, then why not here.



Well I've been to their forums, not very often though.

The overall issue I seem to have is that they are a far more equitable society with far less arrogance in them. Our colonial past and our social structure combine to create a society where the distribution of power is considered to be an unholy thing (just like devolution of federation). Our focus has always been on glitz and galmour of the officer cadre, whether it be the bureaucracy or the armed forces. 

This plays out in our coverage of the entire society. Look at the people who sacrifice their lives for the nation. We're so inhumane that it's almost always (or always), "security man died", "5 security man killed", "3 FC men killed", etc. No names, no remembrance unless it's an officer. Look at the Americans. I know they loose far less number of soldier than us, but they cover their forces wildly. Soldiers are given huge televised remembrances. They try to glorify their heroes equitably unlike us. The British, the French all do the same.

Take the military dramas (we've had nearly a dozen televised serials). All of them almost exclusively deal with glitz and glamour. The charming officer, his fancy soon to be brides, the cars and the fancy locations. Of course there's the bravery factor with a mock battle or two involved there but see the military films across the globe and you'll notice that it's mostly focused on the soldiers and the soldiers get character development rather than acting like duds who get orders or are comedy relief. Officer focused war dramas are a rarity. Do you get my point? (I except you to be wise enough not to use exceptions in order to nullify a generalization and try to understand my point here)

You might want to say that the state covers their family expenses later, widows and children are given support but that does not equate the fact that we do not have that social culture where we value our down trodden ones.

I'm not saying it's a problem associated exclusively with our armed forces, it's our society's problem. We always try to hide our highly inequitable society. We focus on the becoming-rich and new aristocracy mostly, sometimes on the uber-rich and occasionally do we focus on the poor. Our debates are the same where the poor and their problems don't deserve a mention. The drama about the factory owner, the educated wadera vs the traditional wader and so on. Occasionally there is the rare one, but exceptions do not negate a generalization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

sparklingway said:


> Well I've been to their forums, not very often though.
> 
> The overall issue I seem to have is that they are a far more equitable society with far less arrogance in them. Our colonial past and our social structure combine to create a society where the distribution of power is considered to be an unholy thing (just like devolution of federation). Our focus has always been on glitz and galmour of the officer cadre, whether it be the bureaucracy or the armed forces.
> 
> This plays out in our coverage of the entire society. Look at the people who sacrifice their lives for the nation. We're so inhumane that it's almost always (or always), "security man died", "5 security man killed", "3 FC men killed", etc. No names, no remembrance unless it's an officer. Look at the Americans. I know they loose far less number of soldier than us, but they cover their forces wildly. Soldiers are given huge televised remembrances. They try to glorify their heroes equitably unlike us. The British, the French all do the same.
> 
> Take the military dramas (we've had nearly a dozen televised serials). All of them almost exclusively deal with glitz and glamour. The charming officer, his fancy soon to be brides, the cars and the fancy locations. Of course there's the bravery factor with a mock battle or two involved there but see the military films across the globe and you'll notice that it's mostly focused on the soldiers and the soldiers get character development rather than acting like duds who get orders or are comedy relief. Officer focused war dramas are a rarity. Do you get my point? (I except you to be wise enough not to use exceptions in order to nullify a generalization and try to understand my point here)
> 
> You might want to say that the state covers their family expenses later, widows and children are given support but that does not equate the fact that we do not have that social culture where we value our down trodden ones.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a problem associated exclusively with our armed forces, it's our society's problem. We always try to hide our highly inequitable society. We focus on the becoming-rich and new aristocracy mostly, sometimes on the uber-rich and occasionally do we focus on the poor. Our debates are the same where the poor and their problems don't deserve a mention. The drama about the factory owner, the educated wadera vs the traditional wader and so on. Occasionally there is the rare one, but exceptions do not negate a generalization.



Well i was talking in context of the exercises and things related to that, not all the other stuff that you have brought in.

My answer was coined around these specific pictures of the exercise and exercises as a whole. 

I will not go to the other things you have mentioned as it derails the thread as well as i can understand what is in your mind about the military. 

And as for your that names things of not showing, i am not sure how much you watch the TV, but i have seen the clips of the nimaz-e-janaza of soldiers being shown as well as of officers, and many times even the nimaz-e-jinaza of the officers have not even been mentioned, and also many times even not names, just a strip that an officer and this many soldiers died, no names and no videos. So this is not just one sided they way you have portrayed. 

Anyway, its totally out of the context of this thread.


----------



## sparklingway

See PM. Derailing should not occur at the hands of mods.


----------



## RescueRanger

Amazing pictures, i am so impressed at both the Chinese and Pakistan professionals. Very impressed indeed, some nice team building going on in one of the pictures i see.


----------



## SQ8

There seems to be an element of marketing here as well, or am I misreading the display and demo of various chinese weapons as routine??


----------



## TaimiKhan

santro said:


> There seems to be an element of marketing here as well, or am I misreading the display and demo of various chinese weapons as routine??



This is normal routine, they show such weapons to other visitors also when such exercises happen. 

Showing the weaponry to each other for knowledge purposes. 

But some weapons may suit to the SSG guys for special purposes, especially for CQB scenarios.

here watch these pics: 






Here in this pic, see behind the sign boards showing the names of Chinese weapons and specifications stuff:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

^
I see that indian soliders also wear the Warrant Officer's rank on the wrist. British Traditions die hard.


----------



## TaimiKhan

RescueRanger said:


> ^
> I see that indian soliders also wear the Warrant Officer's rank on the wrist. British Traditions die hard.



And our one would be BHM


----------



## kursed

Can anyone detail the mods on this AK-variant?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

kursed said:


> Can anyone detail the mods on this AK-variant?



that AK is looking awesome


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

HIGHLIGHTS OF MONDAY MORNINGS DRILLS CCTV News - CNTV English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

CHINA-PAKISTAN MILITARY COOPERATION CCTV News - CNTV English

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rohailmalhi

kursed said:


> Can anyone detail the mods on this AK-variant?



i think it is AK 103 .





this is my guess i might be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

kursed said:


> Can anyone detail the mods on this AK-variant?



its a type 56 with trijicon sights attached to it, most of the ak variants in use by the ssg have been type 81


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

sparklingway said:


> Well I've been to their forums, not very often though.
> 
> The overall issue I seem to have is that they are a far more equitable society with far less arrogance in them. Our colonial past and our social structure combine to create a society where the distribution of power is considered to be an unholy thing (just like devolution of federation). Our focus has always been on glitz and galmour of the officer cadre, whether it be the bureaucracy or the armed forces.
> 
> This plays out in our coverage of the entire society. Look at the people who sacrifice their lives for the nation. We're so inhumane that it's almost always (or always), "security man died", "5 security man killed", "3 FC men killed", etc. No names, no remembrance unless it's an officer. Look at the Americans. I know they loose far less number of soldier than us, but they cover their forces wildly. Soldiers are given huge televised remembrances. They try to glorify their heroes equitably unlike us. The British, the French all do the same.
> 
> Take the military dramas (we've had nearly a dozen televised serials). All of them almost exclusively deal with glitz and glamour. The charming officer, his fancy soon to be brides, the cars and the fancy locations. Of course there's the bravery factor with a mock battle or two involved there but see the military films across the globe and you'll notice that it's mostly focused on the soldiers and the soldiers get character development rather than acting like duds who get orders or are comedy relief. Officer focused war dramas are a rarity. Do you get my point? (I except you to be wise enough not to use exceptions in order to nullify a generalization and try to understand my point here)
> 
> You might want to say that the state covers their family expenses later, widows and children are given support but that does not equate the fact that we do not have that social culture where we value our down trodden ones.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a problem associated exclusively with our armed forces, it's our society's problem. We always try to hide our highly inequitable society. We focus on the becoming-rich and new aristocracy mostly, sometimes on the uber-rich and occasionally do we focus on the poor. Our debates are the same where the poor and their problems don't deserve a mention. The drama about the factory owner, the educated wadera vs the traditional wader and so on. Occasionally there is the rare one, but exceptions do not negate a generalization.



You are right.

We people are infected with this 'VIP' culture. Our society dont consider (poor) humans as humans but is ready to worship rich people as Gods. Last time i was in America, i saw the Governor of one of the states talking to the janitor in his state Capitol as if he was is bear buddy, and seriously i felt so ashamed of myself that i started cursing myself. There, in America (or for that matter West) a sweeper has the same respect as does the President, here, in Pakistan that is not the case. This is our National problem

But then linking every thing to the military is not quite prudish. Yes, officers are 'glorified' more and that's natural as the officer class in our armed forces and the civilian bureaucracy is 'selected' after much effort and those especially who tend to make to these slots from the middle or lower middle class, it becomes a huge achievement. Whereas, our men (most of them) in the military and other govt departments are picked up (mostly) because of the chit that they carry from some high ups. Though this demarcation is WRONG! It's kinda dictatorial and shows that relation between a King and his Slaves, but we have to live with the fact.

We need to blame the system, the entire system, to include the education system - for not making sure that only the deserving are given the degrees and not every TD &H, our selection system - for hiring _safarshis_, our awareness levels - for not raising voice against such a system, ourself - for letting ourselves accept such shyt and just adjusting ourselves as per the dictates of the system.

But lately, thanks to media and raised awareness levels, we have improved. i think the tele-film 'Sepahi Maqbool Hussian' was about a soldier since we made those Nishan-e-Hadier series both about Officers and Soldiers. Moreover, if you have been following the news reports (which i am sure you must be), you must have seen that those who embraced shahdat during the current ops were given almost equal coverage as were the officers. Though i agree, we must improve, almost every western war film revolves around a _sarge_ and his privates!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

wangrong said:


>



AHhh.. static line jumps....miss them!


----------



## sparklingway

xeric :- I tried to connect it with the military to make it somehow connected with the theme. It's our social problem. We're still stuck with gora times where there used to be two locals called "commissioner" and "sp" and they were the gods. We still treat the whole lot like gods. We ourselves treat our janitors, drivers, servants like crap and an inhumane way. As for the Sipahi Maqbool one, as I said there are exceptions but you would agree with the whole charming officer + fancy lady + glamorous life + some bravery material. We cannot show the life of a soldier because he really doesn't have a life. We can't show the life of a janitor, because he doesn't have one. We try to cover up the reality all the time. We are the personification of an elitist society. I PM'ed Taimi then as I tried to avoid derailing further.


----------



## Xeric

i am resisting a reply, just because it would be 'off-topic. May be we can discuss it in other thread.


----------



## blain2

kursed said:


> Can anyone detail the mods on this AK-variant?



Its just a foregrip and sighting system add on. The AK is Type-56 and Type-80s


----------



## blain2

Slides said:


> Some of our guys look really old. Experience counts, but I'm sure so many years in the SSG takes its toll on the body.



This is because our NCOs/JCOs and ORs (Jawans) typically serve for life in the SSG after they are selected from their units. They are only RTU'd due to personal or performance issues. SSG officers serve a 5 year term and this can be extended depending on circumstances or promotions. Thus you see much more older (yet physically fit, don't let a little bit of belly fool you.) yet very experienced cadres.

This is a huge benefit over conscript forces because they are constantly having to deal with churn and building/retaining experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## wangrong



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## blain2

wangrong said:


>



Thanks for posting. The good old AI L-96 is one of the best Sniper rifles to have been inducted within the Army.


----------



## Slides

blain2 said:


> This is because our NCOs/JCOs and ORs (Jawans) typically serve for life in the SSG after they are selected from their units. They are only RTU'd due to personal or performance issues. SSG officers serve a 5 year term and this can be extended depending on circumstances or promotions. Thus you see much more older (yet physically fit, don't let a little bit of belly fool you.) yet very experienced cadres.
> 
> This is a huge benefit over conscript forces because they are constantly having to deal with churn and building/retaining experience.



I don't disagree, but a young person does bring to the table speed and agility, but I guess its arguable if that is nearly as important as experience.

It's just interesting to see the differences and this article points them out as well:

China-Pakistan counter-terrorism drill continues CCTV News - CNTV English

_Practical training is one of the biggest features of this year's exercise.

That is in a large part thanks to the Pakistani soldiers.

Most of them are in their mid-30s and some are well over 40. Many have over seven years of experience in fighting the Taliban and Al Qaeda.

The average age of their Chinese counterparts is 22. The Chinese soldiers' flexibility, discipline and technical proficiency impressed them greatly.

Captain Sher Khan, Pakistan Army, said, "Our trainings don't have that much skills involved. We don't have the speed that you are having. Our training is more oppresion-oriented. The soldiers were at the battlefield and they are coming right from the battlefield."_


----------



## RescueRanger

Slides said:


> Captain Sher Khan, Pakistan Army, said, "Our trainings don't have that much skills involved. We don't have the speed that you are having. Our training is more oppresion-oriented. The soldiers were at the battlefield and they are coming right from the battlefield."[/I]



The main thing to focus on here is:


> The soldiers were at the battlefield and they are coming right from the battlefield.


 Nothing is more important that cold, hard, battle experience.


----------



## blain2

Slides said:


> I don't disagree, but a young person does bring to the table speed and agility, but I guess its arguable if that is nearly as important as experience.
> 
> It's just interesting to see the differences and this article points them out as well:
> 
> China-Pakistan counter-terrorism drill continues CCTV News - CNTV English
> 
> _Practical training is one of the biggest features of this year's exercise.
> 
> That is in a large part thanks to the Pakistani soldiers.
> 
> Most of them are in their mid-30s and some are well over 40. Many have over seven years of experience in fighting the Taliban and Al Qaeda.
> 
> The average age of their Chinese counterparts is 22. The Chinese soldiers' flexibility, discipline and technical proficiency impressed them greatly.
> 
> Captain Sher Khan, Pakistan Army, said, "Our trainings don't have that much skills involved. We don't have the speed that you are having. Our training is more operation-oriented. The soldiers were at the battlefield and they are coming right from the battlefield."_



Our troops in the SSG range from 20s to 40s. The Chinese typically have troops of conscription age thus they are younger and mostly from the age group of 20-22. 

We have to train the troops in roles that we foresee in a conflict. While calisthenics are important for increasing reaction time, close in combat (hand to hand etc.), special operations, and those too involving counter insurgency are very different things.

I think traditional Chinese flexibility, good work ethic and discipline is definitely something that we would benefit from. What we take to them in the form of our real experience in MOUT and FIBUA, Long range recce, mountain warfare, fieldcraft and sniper training would be invaluable without a doubt for our Chinese friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## GUNNER

wangrong said:


> The Pakistani commando seems to have a lot of load on him as compared to his chinese counterpart. Is it because he is in full combat gear and the chinese one is not?


----------



## TaimiKhan

GUNNER said:


> wangrong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pakistani commando seems to have a lot of load on him as compared to his chinese counterpart. Is it because he is in full combat gear and the chinese one is not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be holding a radio set in his back pack that's why he seems to be over burdened, see the radio antenna coming under his left arm.
Click to expand...


----------



## Xeric

TaimiKhan said:


> GUNNER said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems to be holding a radio set in his back pack that's why he seems to be over burdened, see the radio antenna coming under his left arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a _raidwa_, probably a backpack/rucksack - the usual load.
> 
> The antenna is from the hand-held set. Zoom in the pic and you would see the set tucked in around his waist height.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulfiqar

> The Pakistani commando seems to have a lot of load on him as compared to his chinese counterpart. Is it because he is in full combat gear and the chinese one is not?



The SSG commando is also wearing body armor. This soldier might have been used to show the chinese our SSG's typical configuration for counter terror ops.

An officer in one of the videos mentioned to the reporters that this is the typical load and configuration for anti-terror ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

xeric said:


> TaimiKhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a _raidwa_, probably a backpack/rucksack - the usual load.
> 
> The antenna is from the hand-held set. Zoom in the pic and you would see the set tucked in around his waist height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes correct. The Tactical radio (Harris III) goes on the belt with an extended antenna.
> 
> The Rucksack is a standard issue for the SSG.
> 
> The Harris manpacks (bigger tactical radios) are different and do not look anything like the rucksack that this operator is wearing.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

M Zulfiqar Asad said:


> The SSG commando is also wearing body armor. This soldier might have been used to show the chinese our SSG's typical configuration for counter terror ops.
> 
> An officer in one of the videos mentioned to the reporters that this is the typical load and configuration for anti-terror ops.



I believe he is not wearing body armour, rather a Load Bearing Vest (LBV). Typically when SSG formations are deployed to the field, at times each jawan/officer could be carrying in excess of 100lbs of equipment.


----------



## Zulfiqar

He is. Please see here.Its black in colour and a person can barely see the space for SAPI plates .Besides the officer also pointed it out in one of the videos:






The same soldier is standing besides the chinese soldier who is in ghillie suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TOPGUN

GOD bless both our nations .. and our armed forces


----------



## yangtomous

oh sorry ! two big red x


----------



## air marshal




----------



## QADRI

air marshal said:


> YouTube - Pak-China YOUYI-III (Friendship) exercise benefits Professional skills for both Special Forces Group



Well Pqkistani SSGs will gona have tactics of both US and China. This will made them real and powerful Commandos


----------



## Xeric

blain2 said:


> Yes correct. The Tactical radio (Harris III) goes on the belt with an extended antenna.
> 
> The Rucksack is a standard issue for the SSG.
> 
> The Harris manpacks (bigger tactical radios) are different and do not look anything like the rucksack that this operator is wearing.



The more i resist posting nomenclatures the more difficult it gets. 

Anywaz, are you sure it's something of the likes of PRC-152?

And as for the rucksack, well it's obvious that it is not (any) manpack radio.


----------



## blain2

M Zulfiqar Asad said:


> He is. Please see here.Its black in colour and a person can barely see the space for SAPI plates .Besides the officer also pointed it out in one of the videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same soldier is standing besides the chinese soldier who is in ghillie suit.



You are right. I could not see it in the previous picture.


----------



## blain2

xeric said:


> The more i resist posting nomenclatures the more difficult it gets.
> 
> Anywaz, are you sure it's something of the likes of PRC-152?
> 
> And as for the rucksack, well it's obvious that it is not (any) manpack radio.



You are right. Harris Falcon IIIs are the same thing as PRC-152s as far as I can recollect. 

The radio set manpack point was in reference to Taimi's post. The manpack really is too big to be carried inside of a rucksack.


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

Slides said:


> Our training is more *oppresion-oriented*. The soldiers were at the battlefield and they are coming right from the battlefield."[/I]


I assume that was meant to be '*operation* oriented', not '*oppression* oriented' - we aren't the IA in Kashmir after all


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric

blain2 said:


> You are right. Harris Falcon IIIs are the same thing as PRC-152s as far as I can recollect.
> 
> The radio set manpack point was in reference to Taimi's post. The manpack really is too big to be carried inside of a rucksack.



Correct.

Falcon III is indeed PRC-152, but i was concerned if that dude was actually carrying a 152 in that pic.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sparklingway

air marshal said:


>


_
*Chalo, Chinese nai bhangra aur luddi seekh li*_* *


----------



## GUNNER

sparklingway said:


> _
> *Chalo, Chinese nai bhangra aur luddi seekh li*_* *



Amazing pictures really...
The two sides seem to have gelled well with each other !


----------



## theboss

Pak teaches Chinese bhangra, they teach back koung-fu. Fair deal!


----------



## Slides

I hope they do some real tactical ops training and not just these elaborate PT drills. Almost a waste of the experience the SSG is bringing as all of these men have been hand picked for there combat experience over the younger guys.


----------



## air marshal

*Special Forces of Pakistan Army and PLA China busy in physical training during Joint Counter-Terrorism Training Exercise at Qixtonxia China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

excellent pics guys.. keep em coming


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese, Pakistani armed forces hold joint anti-terrorism drill* 08:35, July 09, 2010 





*Chinese and Pakistani commanders attend a joint anti-terrorism drill at a drill site in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 8, 2010. The joint anti-terrorism drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is being held between China and Pakistan's armed forces in Ningxia. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*





*A Chinese commander of a joint anti-terrorism drill issues orders of operation at a drill site in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 8, 2010. The joint anti-terrorism drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is being held between China and Pakistan's armed forces in Ningxia. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin) *





*Chinese and Pakistani commanders of a joint anti-terrorism drill discuss plans at a drill site in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 8, 2010. The joint anti-terrorism drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is being held between China and Pakistan's armed forces in Ningxia. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*





*Chinese and Pakistani officers attend a joint anti-terrorism drill at a drill site in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 8, 2010. The joint anti-terrorism drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is being held between China and Pakistan's armed forces in Ningxia. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin) *





*Chinese and Pakistani officers attend a joint anti-terrorism drill at a drill site in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 8, 2010. The joint anti-terrorism drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," is being held between China and Pakistan's armed forces in Ningxia. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

I am very happy to see such friendly cooperation between good friends like China and Pakistan!!



China/Pakistan... Brothers forever!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Brotherhood

*China, Pakistan hold joint anti-terrorism training exercise
10:58, July 09, 2010*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khurasaan1

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I am very happy to see such friendly cooperation between good friends like China and Pakistan!!
> 
> 
> 
> China/Pakistan... Brothers forever!!!



Alhamdolillah...chinese are Pakistan brothers....our RasulAllah directed us(Muslims) 14 hundred years ago to go to china if u need to seek knowledge. Allah(god) showed him that chinese people will help Muslims against all evil powers in the end times. His prediction is coming true now.
Chinese are our true brothers.Alhamdolillah(all praise to almighty Allah who created us).
Inshallah this brotherhood between Pakistan /china is for ever.


----------



## khurasaan1

Great Pics Bro....
Inshallah both brotherz Pakistan/China are going to defeat the evil powerz of the world.


----------



## khurasaan1

theboss said:


> Pak teaches Chinese bhangra, they teach back koung-fu. Fair deal!




great analysis


----------



## fatman17

^^^man i feel 'old' looking at these pictures!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wangrong

> http://bugu.cntv.cn/news/talk/jinriguanzhu/classpage/video/20100709/100846.shtml


----------



## wangrong

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------


----------



## wangrong

http://bugu.cntv.cn/news/talk/jinriguanzhu/classpage/video/20100709/100846.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## blain2

Excellent report! Thanks for posting.


----------



## RescueRanger

Thank you Wangrong...


----------



## GoogleIndia

air marshal said:


> YouTube - Special Service Group of Pakistan Army participated in Pak-China YOUYI-III (Friendship) in China



it's looking that only one Pakistani solider has latest equipment.


----------



## RescueRanger

GoogleIndia said:


> it's looking that only one Pakistani solider has latest equipment.




Is that all you have to say out of the hundreds of photo's posted in on the 14 pages that make this thread... 

What's the matter... Grapes sour?


----------



## blain2

GoogleIndia said:


> it's looking that only one Pakistani solider has latest equipment.



That is because he is demonstrating what the Pakistani troops typically have on as their individual equipment. He is in the line up where both sides put on display their equipment and personal equipment.


----------



## GoogleIndia

blain2 said:


> That is because he is demonstrating what the Pakistani troops typically have on as their individual equipment. He is in the line up where both sides put on display their equipment and personal equipment.



oh...when this type of equipment will given to all soldiers, is any project is running in this way...


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Terrorist (wink wink) ...supporters should run ... RIGHT now ...

The Chinese and Pak forces mean business

Chinese soliders looks Fitter physically then Pakistani forces


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Terrorist (wink wink) ...supporters should run ... RIGHT now ...
> 
> The Chinese and Pak forces mean business
> 
> Chinese soliders looks Fitter physically then Pakistani forces



Both sides look very well trained. 

Chinese are always impressed with the Pakistani military.

Chinese learned our lesson from WW2, we need to stop being soft, and be strong like our Pakistani brothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

GoogleIndia said:


> oh...when this type of equipment will given to all soldiers, is any project is running in this way...



Why would* all *soliders need all that gear?


----------



## Sanchez

These are among the top soldiers we've got. They learn from each other and also have lots of fun together. Personally I think China and Pakistan should scale up such joint training or exercise. It'd be necessary to think about a big terrorist neighbour we are facing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Pakistani soldier takes part
A Pakistani soldier takes part in an anti-terrorism drill in northwest China's Ningxia Hui autonomous region July 5, 2010. The joint exercise, code-named "Friendship-2010", kicked off on Saturday and is the third of its kind between the two countries, Xinhua News Agency reported















Chinese and Pakistani soldiers train together during a Chinese-Pakistani joint anti-terrorism drill, code-named "Friendship-2010," in Qingtongxia in northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region July 5, 2010. (Xinhua/Wang Jianmin)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

I must admit that our Chinese friends beat us in military hair style.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

Black Blood said:


> I must admit that our Chinese friends beat us in military hair style.



There are very good reasons for this as well. SSG is the only outfit in the Pakistan Army that is allowed relaxation on the hair cut. Typically aside from the military academies and the regimental training centers, Pakistani military relaxes the crew-cut (or high and tight as it is known in the United States) once you are out of the training centers/academies. A usual tidy trim around the ears and the nape is sufficient.

For SSG, keeping longer hair is a necessity because of the recce (reconnaissance) missions which are an integral part of this unit's role/tasking. An SSG operator could be on recce at a moment's notice in the tribal areas or elsewhere as required. Military style haircut is a very easy giveaway to any one and as such keeping these requirements in mind, this type of relaxation exists (the same applies to SAS, SEALS, Green Berets/Delta Force etc.). 

These Pakistani troops just returned from an active theater and will be rotated back so getting a real short haircut is probably not a very smart thing to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Devil Soul said:


>



Love the Chinese armies gear , fitness and hair man this is one solid armed units super force


----------



## blain2

RescueRanger said:


> Why would* all *soliders need all that gear?



In the words of my friend and a mod "Keysersoze" here, its the "shiny kit" syndrome that afflicts a lot of folks. I thought it was amusing for one of the SSG officers to make a point of the fact that most of Pakistani gear no longer has a "shine", because it has been extensively used in combat operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Love the Chinese armies gear , fitness and hair man this is one solid armed units super force



I agree. Very nice gear and capabilities. I hope some of the small arms and equipment in use finds its way into our hands.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

I am so glad we don't see anything like this , I am glad our traning is on a whole new level

vs

 Team India tactcal scooter ride with meanacing butterfly ohh ... got to fear that butter fly, I still have not figured out a name for this tactical manuver

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

blain2 said:


> I agree. Very nice gear and capabilities. I hope some of the small arms and equipment in use finds its way into our hands.



China and Pakistan are the greatest of friends! 

If you like any of our equipment then we would be very happy to share it with you!

Also, the Pakistani army has much more combat experience than we do in dealing with armed insurgency, we would love to gain such skills from you as well. More cooperation is always good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

blain2 said:


> I agree. Very nice gear and capabilities. I hope some of the small arms and equipment in use finds its way into our hands.



Actually i was thinking that too - but i am not sure if these weapons would be good for SSG ?

QBZ-95 is a 5.56mm rifle which wont be good for our war theater.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Wow superb gun , awesome choice for assalut 

The design looks geard towards quick movement changes and directional changes while in battle also the back side would provide a solid stabalizing factor for the armed unit - Very nice







Great conversion with the aiming component 
How far is the range is this weapon primarily short range





I think its just missing laser aim component but perhaps its a short range so laser aim is not requirement but looks light weight 

I am positive this gun is better then the AK47s by miles


----------



## Areesh

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> I am so glad we don't see anything like this , I am glad our traning is on a whole new level
> 
> vs
> 
> Team India tactcal scooter ride with meanacing butterfly ohh ... got to fear that butter fly, I still have not figured out a name for this tactical manuver



Haha. That was really hilarious.


----------



## air marshal

*Inspector General Training and Evaluation, Pakistan Army Lt. Gen. Waheed Arshad and Deputy Chief of General Staff PLA General Ma Xiaotan shaking hand before a joint planning briefing session of Special Forces of Pakistan-China.*


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*The last day of Sino-Pakistani anti-terror drill (pictures)*
*Sino-Pakistan Friendship 2010 anti-terror drill ends on Friday. Participating soldiers hold live ammunition exercise on the last of drill.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Brotherhood



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Chines Commando don't use lasers on their guns but still shoot well, good training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

fatman17 said:


> ^^^man i feel 'old' looking at these pictures!!!



Dont worry u will feel young if u in the field with our Jawanz


----------



## khurasaan1

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Chines Commando don't use lasers on their guns but still shoot well, good training.



Our Jawanz shoot excellent too bro....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Chines Commando don't use lasers on their guns but still shoot well, good training.



Chinese and Pakistani soldiers are both very well trained.


----------



## Xeric

Brotherhood said:


> [/IMG]



Oh Eff! What a camouflage!!

Imagine you being raided like that, i mean you have been staring that 'bush' and have been thinking that it moved, but then it has been hours before you start feeling accustomed and then bang, you are eaten by the same bush.

Scary!!


----------



## Sino-PakFriendship

Wel-done

Both USA and Taliban want to destablize us (China, Pakistan)

We must be together!


----------



## Sunny4pak

^Dear bro,

Indian Occupied Kashmir is not a part of India..........so please check ur avatar and change it or correct it...........?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Sunny4pak said:


> ^Dear bro,
> 
> Indian Occupied Kashmir is not a part of India..........so please check ur avatar and change it or correct it...........?



You're right.


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan, China wrap up joint military drill*

Pakistan and China have wrapped up a seven-day joint military drill. It was the largest exercise between the two Asian neighbors in a decade.

And for the first time, the two countries combined air force and ground assault to launch three-pronged attacks on mountain-based terrorists.

One is perhaps the most disciplined and technically proficient army. The other is one of the most experienced counter-terrorism forces.

The two armies launched a real situation counter-terrorism drill attacking simulative terrorists along the China-Pakistan border who were holding local herdsmen hostage.

Helicopters transported soldiers to a location near the target as ground troops approached the terrorists' forming a three-dimensional encirclement.

With a digital guiding system and mobile communication devices, within half an hour the air force and ground troops had destroyed the targets and freed the hostages.

After the exercise, General Ma Xiaotian of the People's Liberation Army explained the practical significance of the drill.

General Ma Xiaotian, Deputy Chief of General Staff of PLA, said, "Our troops have improved a lot over the years but they lack one thing-- real fighting experience. The Pakistani army has much more experience dealing with terrorists in terms of training and tactics. This exercise will go a long way in exploring bilateral mechanisms and solutions in the face of unconventional threats.

Lieutenant General Arshad from the Pakistani Army says the exercise has achieved its goals, but added that bilateral military cooperation will not stop here.

Lieutenant General Waheed Arshad, Pakistan Army, said, "We are discussing ways and means to enhance this partnership, to help it expand to spheres other than counter terrorism. I am extremely satisfied with the spirit and standard shown by the armies of both sides."

Later, the two sides held a closing ceremony and officially ended the 7-day drill.

"Observers say this is not a mere showcase of the military might of the two countries. But a leap forward in the strategic partnership of the two armies and a bonding experience for the soldiers."

And that bonding has happened on the battlefield and off it.

Military observers say the joint training helps the two sides trust each other more, and lays a foundation for the two armies' joint actions on the real battlefield in the event of a real terrorist attack.

China, Pakistan wrap up joint military drill CCTV News - CNTV English

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Brotherhood said:


>



Man we need 100 of these choopers


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

air marshal said:


> General Ma Xiaotian, Deputy Chief of General Staff of PLA, said, *"Our troops have improved a lot over the years but they lack one thing-- real fighting experience. The Pakistani army has much more experience dealing with terrorists in terms of training and tactics.* This exercise will go a long way in exploring bilateral mechanisms and solutions in the face of unconventional threats.



General Ma is right, the Chinese forces lack real fighting experience especially against insurgency.

So we must thank our Pakistani brothers, for teaching us how to fight in this manner and giving us so much counter-insurgency experience!

Well done to all involved!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

We need to pratice simultanous excercises on Pakistan borders and Chinese borders and also see how we can communicate on those areas 

Obviously the terrorist elements can cross border and hide

But its wonderful to see Pak soliders cooperating with our friends from China ....

I wonder if this was a day/night training or is it just a day mission only 

We do need some high end night vision capabilities for night attacks


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## khurasaan1

nice video....
Great Pak/China Brotherhood/Friendship...
The True World Order


----------



## sparklingway

khurasaan1 said:


> nice video....
> Great Pak/China Brotherhood/Friendship...
> The True World Order



Use small fonts and aren't you for a "Khorasan"? How does China fit into your political dream?


----------



## blain2

air marshal said:


>



Brig Farrukh Bashir was the SSG officer in charge of the Peochar operation (now he is a Maj Gen and GoC SSG).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SEAL

blain2 said:


> Brig Farrukh Bashir was the SSG officer in charge of the Peochar operation (now he is a Maj Gen and GoC SSG).




Correct and for Chinese brothers Peachor valley was hub of terrorists SSG commandos cleaned this valley within a week that time Brig Farrukh was commanding officer you can see in this video.


----------



## GUNNER

*SSG Returns From China Exercise*

No PR263/2010-ISPR Dated: July 12, 2010 

Rawalpindi - July 12, 2010: A contingent of Pakistan Army returned from China after successful completion of third joint military training exercise, YOUYI- III (Friendship) today.

A week long exercise was conducted from 1st July to 7th July 2010 at Qixtonxia, Yeuhuan China. Troops of Special Services Group of both the countries participated in joint exercise. The exercise was designed to benefit from the professional skills employed by the two Special Forces Group at sub unit level.


----------



## Zarbe Momin

Joint Special service group excercise was very nice idea and it was in very friendly atmosphere, Pakistan and china should increase such excercises for Regular Army troops, Air force and Navy.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Zarbe Momin said:


> Joint Special service group excercise was very nice idea and it was in very friendly atmosphere, Pakistan and china should increase such excercises for Regular Army troops, Air force and Navy.



I agree, we should do it more often!

More cooperation between brothers is always a good thing.


----------



## graphican

Chinese-Dragon said:


> I agree, we should do it more often!
> 
> More cooperation between brothers is always a good thing.



War-Exercises between brother nations has one good reason on its own but conduction that to counter one threat together is good two folds. In Urdu we call it "Sone pe Suhaga" and In English "its not just good, but even better"!


----------



## mnmaria20

with China all the sources should be improve.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Pak & China Friendship................Love that


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

M Zulfiqar Asad said:


> He is. Please see here.Its black in colour and a person can barely see the space for SAPI plates .Besides the officer also pointed it out in one of the videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same soldier is standing besides the chinese soldier who is in ghillie suit.



Cant see the last pic... some help needed???

Thanks in advance


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

Alhamdolillah....LONG_LIVE PAK-CHINA Friendship...
evil powerz of the world fearz this friendship...broz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## graphican



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wangrong

&#214;&#208;&#176;&#205;&#183;&#180;&#191;&#214;&#193;&#170;&#186;&#207;&#209;&#181;&#193;&#183;&#188;&#205;&#202;&#181;_&#208;&#194;&#206;&#197;_&#214;&#208;&#185;&#250;&#205;&#248;&#194;&#231;&#181;&#231;&#202;&#211;&#204;&#168;

new video

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SurvivoR

A BIG Thank You wangrong for the link


----------



## razgriz19

long live  friendship!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

This picture is taken at China's Pakistan Border.There is the only border where there is no hostility and both the Chinese Border Guards and Pakistani Border Guards are very friendly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

razgriz19 said:


> long live  friendship!



Also posted by an indian claiming to be indian!!

Though the guy doesnt look indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Nope; It's Pakistani (Northern Area Native) and Chinese Soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

> The British Army replaced its M109s with the AS-90. Several European armed forces have or are currently replacing older M109s with the German PzH2000, which outperforms the M109 in many aspects. Upgrades to the M109 were introduced by the U.S. (see variants below) and by Switzerland (KAWEST). With the cancellation of the U.S. Crusader, the M109A6Paladin remains the principal self-propelled howitzer for the U.S. for the foreseeable future.
> 
> --M110 The gun system has been retired from US Army service; howitzers above 155 mm caliber are no longer effective as technology has closed the range and firepower gap, and heavier weapon systems require more resources to operate.
> 
> Al-Khalid and MBT-2000 is based on the Chinese Type 90-II.Western tanks had destroyed numerous Iraqi Soviet-made T-72s, which were superior to the most advanced tank in the PLA arsenal at the time: the Type 90 tank.[7] The PLA realised that their tanks were no match for the Western MBT designs such as the Challenger 2 and M1A1, and initiated a project to develop a new, modern main battle tank which eventually resulted in the Type 99
> 
> wiki










 sorry if posted earlier, friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zubi2011

* Sino-Pak Friendship 2010 Joint Military Exercis*e

People's Republic of ChinaPakistan relations began in 1950 when Pakistan was among the first countries to break relations with the Republic of China on Taiwan and recognise the PRC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sino_pak

well-done,LONG LIVE SINO-PAK FRIENDSHIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Rawalpindi - October 27, 2011: 
Pakistan  China Joint Military Exercise YOUYI-IV is scheduled to be held in mid November in Pakistan. The joint exercise, spread over a period of two weeks, is aimed at mutual exchange of experience and information through a comprehensive training programme in real time. Exercise will encompass techniques and procedures involved in Low Intensity Conflict Operations (LIC) environment. This joint interaction in form of military exercise aims at sharing and enhancing expertise of both armies in countering terrorism.

Exercise YOUYI which literally translates "FRIENDSHIP" between two countries started in 2004. Pakistan Army was the first foreign army to conduct any exercise on Chinese soil. So far three exercises have been conducted; including two in China and one in Pakistan. These exercises were mandated to boost existing professional relationship between the two friendly Armies.

It may be mentioned here that Pakistan and China enjoy extremely close and brotherly relations since their inception, which have matured and strengthened over the years. The forthcoming Joint Military Exercise YOUYI-IV will certainly pave the way for further cementing the existing bilateral relations between Pakistan and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Don Jaguar

What's this?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Don Jaguar said:


> What's this?



Two motorcycles served in PLA Army, JH125JY and JH600 (produced by ChongQing JiaLing motorcycle company)
*JH600:
*


----------



## Manticore

^this bike was inspected in 2010 exercise


----------

